# استفسار بخصوص حسابات السخان المركزي ومضخات التدوير



## eehaboo (19 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
بعد قراءتي الكاملة لنسخة اشري 2003 الخاصة بتسخين المياه تعذر علي ايجاد الطريقة لحساب سعة السخانات المركزية وكمية الكهرباء اللازمة للتسخين وقدرة مضخات التدوير فهل لأحدكم ادراج مثال عن الحسابات كاملة حيث ان كل ما استطعت عمله هو حساب تدفق المياه الساخنة المطلوب للأجهزة الصحية وبقي لدي : 
1- سعة السخان باللتر.
2-كمية الكهرباء اللازمة للتسخين بالكيلو واط .
3- تدفق وضغط مضخة تدوير الماء الساخن ..*


----------



## elomda_5 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لماذا لايوجد رد ياشباب


----------

